# New Kung Fu



## 10,000 Hit Combo (May 8, 2007)

Hi guys.
I'm a new guy and I'm looking for chinese martial art practitioners to talk to and share ideas with.  I've been taking choy lay fut for 2 years and I'm planning on moving to china next year.


----------



## JBrainard (May 8, 2007)

Ave.
Studying in China would be VERY cool.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT

What part of China and do you speak the language?


----------



## Tames D (May 8, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Drac (May 8, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...





Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT
> 
> What part of China and do you speak the language?


 
I wanted to ask that Xue....


----------



## terryl965 (May 8, 2007)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## MJS (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (May 8, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2007)

Drac said:


> I wanted to ask that Xue....


 
Go ahead, I won't mind


----------



## bluemtn (May 8, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 8, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site and China will be a great experience.


----------



## achilles95 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome:mst:


----------



## 10,000 Hit Combo (May 9, 2007)

There's a program at the Ye-He temple in the Song Shan mountains about seven hours north of beijing.  I'm going to learn some mandarin before I go but they teach some language and caligraphy there.  It's about $5500 USD (I'm from Canada) per year.


----------



## Drac (May 9, 2007)

10 said:


> There's a program at the Ye-He temple in the Song Shan mountains about seven hours north of beijing. I'm going to learn some mandarin before I go but they teach some language and caligraphy there. It's about $5500 USD (I'm from Canada) per year.


 
Thanks for the info..the BEST of luck to you..I hope you post about your experiences there upon your return OR while you're there...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 9, 2007)

Drac said:


> Thanks for the info..the BEST of luck to you..I hope you post about your experiences there upon your return OR while you're there...


 
I wanted to say that Drac....



10 said:


> There's a program at the Ye-He temple in the Song Shan mountains about seven hours north of beijing. I'm going to learn some mandarin before I go but they teach some language and caligraphy there. It's about $5500 USD (I'm from Canada) per year.



Good luck to you and bring a warm coat, it is COLD there in the winter. North of my in-laws and south of my Sanda Sifus hometown.

Per my Sanda Sifu the average winter temperature is around 20 below where he is from but in Beijing it is much like winter in the northeast of the US, just less snow. 

And it is a VERY good idea to learn as much Mandarin as you can before you go. But there is no better way to learn Chinese than actually living there.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT, sounds like an awesome trip.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 12, 2007)

Hello, welcome to Martial Talk ... enjoy posting!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 12, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk, and best wishes in your venture. Sounds exciting! :ultracool


----------

